# which hitching system?



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

i wouldn't use any special tow system. I have pulled much larger trailers with my 3/4 ton truck and all I have is a reciever hitch. I don't even have a brake controller many times but as long as you don't drive it like you stole it you should be fine.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Really watch your max rating because there are parts of the country they will pull you over and make you unload if they think you are over gross weight. Remember, the curb weight of the vehicle, and all your gear in it, counts towards that total. I wouldn't think of pulling without a brake controller, but then I pull a massive trailer (41 ft long GN steel trailer, 4H slant in the back and 26 ft of LQ, it's nearly 10,000 lbs by itself). I use a Tekonsha Voyager brake controller, it's good for anywhere from 1 up to 8 brakes (4 axles) and is inertia activated. With that massive trailer behind me I still come to a stop smooth as can be as if there is nothing behind me. Been very happy with it. As with any towing, make sure you service your brakes and transmission on a regular basis.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

You should be fine..Just get the controller.I have towed without one but it's a good thing to have in an emergency situation.....:wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

As long as you drive with the trailer in mind, it really shouldn't be an issue. All you're carrying is a little arab with some tack so I really don't see it being an issue. If you were trailering a much larger horse then maybe but I think you should be fine and I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

